# Serienbrief aus Datensatz



## Masemo1234 (26. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Forum,
Ich stehe vor folgender Herausforderung: Vor kurzem habe ich ein kleines Programm geschrieben, das Ärzten notdienstzeiten einzeilt. Diese daten werden in eine MySQL-Datenbank eingetragen, die üüber xampp auf dem gleichen computer läuft. Nun soll dieses oder meinetwegen auch ein externes programm 3 verschiedene dinge ausgeben:
-Eine Liste aller Dienste und zugehörigen Arztdaten, nach Datum sortiert und mit einer freien Zeile nach jedem Dienst
-eine Liste mit den gleichen Daten ohne den Freiraum
und 
-Für jeden Arzt einen Serienbrief, mit Briefkopf, einem Brieftext der für jeden gleich ist und für den Jeweiligen Arzt die zugeteilten Dienste

All diese Dokumente sollen entweder als PDF ausgegeben werden oder direkt druckbar sein (PDFDrucker).

wie Löse ich diese aufgaben am einfachsen (ich bin Schüler und habe nur beschränkte Javafähigkeiten)
Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Marius R.


----------



## stg (30. Mrz 2014)

Da du in eine Datenbank schreiben kannst, gehe ich davon aus, dass du auch aus einer DB lesen kannst? Wenn ja, so hat deine Frage hier vermutlich nichts verloren ... dennoch: Du kannst dir z.B. einmal iText ? Wikipedia und passend dazu Creating PDF with Java and iText - Tutorial anschauen.


----------



## Masemo1234 (31. Mrz 2014)

Vielen Dank. iText scheint meinen anforderungen zu entsprechen


----------

